# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  IceSword

## HATTIFNATTOR

Утилита, имеющая китайские корни. Предназначена для поиска и уничтожения вредоносного ПО скрывающего свое присутствие в системе.
Текущая версия 1.18

 *Загрузить*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

Вообще касперского влёгкую выгрузил, тот даже не пикнул=))

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*IceSword v1.20*

*IceSword For Vista*

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*QueryProc*

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*IceSword 1.22en Beta1*

----------


## Dont.care.a.f!g

*IceSword 1.22 English Version*

----------


## drongo

Ребята, признавайтесь кто китайский знает ;-)
Мыло разработчика хотябы ...Надеюсь мой английский он поймёт.
Не заводиться его вещица на моём компе.Под админом ставил Говорит "Initialize  failed, error code 1 "

----------


## Surfer

Мб что-нить мешает установке драйвера ?

http://pjf.blogcn.com/index.shtml
В эбауте написано jfpan20000 [atttttt] sina.com
Именно *20000*

----------


## drongo

спасибо, послал.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Вообще касперского влёгкую выгрузил, тот даже не пикнул=))


Согласен! Сильно! Kav 6 for Win server (со включенной самозащитой, с защитой паролем) просто тупо прибил и KAV даже не вякнул ! Интересно что на это скажет DVI как представитель ЛК!?
AVZ со включенным avzguard тоже прибил с легкостью! (Олегу на заметку!)

----------


## Ego1st

> AVZ со включенны avzguard


а как он был запущен с avzguard?

----------


## vaber

Из ядра можно убить кого угодно. В этом удивительного ничего нету. А AVZGuard не предназначен для защиты собственного процесса от завершения.

----------


## borka

> AVZGuard не предназначен для защиты собственного процесса от завершения.


А что, как-то можно защитить процесс от выноса его из ядра?

----------


## vaber

> А что, как-то можно защитить процесс от выноса его из ядра?


Имел ввиду из режима пользователя.

----------


## Surfer

8-ку тоже убивает, однако сервис стартует заново  :Smiley: 
Нравится опция "Hide signed items"

----------


## vitalik

Ребята,помогите найти,очень хороший антируткит,этот тоже неработает на Vista 64 bit,я понемаю конешно што и руткниты там небудут работать некогда вообще(если што Билли залотает),но всеже, этот антируткнит планирует поддержку 64 бит. Висты.
Очень мне нравится,полазить всеже интересно.!

----------


## DVi

вepcия kav i icesword?

----------


## Surfer

> Ребята,помогите найти,очень хороший антируткит,этот тоже неработает на Vista 64 bit,я понемаю конешно што и руткниты там небудут работать некогда вообще(если што Билли залотает),но всеже, этот антируткнит планирует поддержку 64 бит. Висты.
> Очень мне нравится,полазить всеже интересно.!


Спроси по мылу, я давал его в этой ветке.
*DVi*
IS 1.22 выносит любые процессы, это не недоработка касперского, это достоинство антируткита  :Smiley:

----------


## Lamazz

У меня стоит Comodo + Avira
Еще на скане система уходит в темный ребут 
После загрузки "Система восстановлена после серьезной ошибки"

Так что выносит он не все.

----------


## Surfer

> Еще на скане


В смысле ?

Выносит он, можно сказать всё, там в модулях есть выгрузка блокирующих процессов. Если знать что выгружать конечно  :Smiley:

----------


## Lamazz

Ну запускаю скан в IceSword
он начинает что-то там шуршать и через несколько секунд система уходит в ребут

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> а как он был запущен с avzguard?


Да AVZ был со включеным avzguard.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> вepcия kav i icesword?


KAV for windows server 6.0.3.830 
Ice Word 1.22

----------


## DVi

В KAV for windows server самозащита урезанная, т.к. на сервере в ней нет такой же настойчивой необходимости, как на персональном компьютере: программ запускается ограниченное количество, и все они контролируются администратором.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> В KAV for windows server самозащита урезанная, т.к. на сервере в ней нет такой же настойчивой необходимости, как на персональном компьютере: программ запускается ограниченное количество, и все они контролируются администратором.


Логично! Но предположим злоумышленнику удалось добраться к серверу физически  :Wink:  например под видом обновления "консультант+" или 1С запустить Ice прибить KAV так как выгрузить не может и нужно знать пароль... дальше подсаживается комплект "руткит+зверь" и вуаля доступ имеется! Делай что хочешь!
Теперь предпологаем что по аналогичной технологии создается руткит который может прибить KAV for server! Как это может произойти... да по анологии приведенной выше... хотя способов много! В этом случае получается что я заплатил деньги за некачественный продукт...! Или я не прав? Поправте меня DVI если я не прав!

----------


## DVi

Jolly Rojer, Вы, как администратор, часто устанавливаете на сервер программные продукты, полученные из недоверенных источников?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Естественно нет! Но бывают такие моменты когда администратор в отпуске или на больничном, вот в подобный момент могут гадость и затащить! Вообщи чисто теоретически чтолибо поставить в обход администратора практически не реально во всяком случае в моей компании в связи с очень ограниченным количеством пользователей обладающими правами администратора и физического доступа к серверам (но все же они есть). И не стоит забывать о банальных вещах, об обиженных сотрудниках IT уволенных по той или иной причине. Достаточно много знаю аналогичных прецедентов и этого нельзя исключить ни в какой компании!

----------


## DVi

Обиженный сотрудник IT просто удалит антивирус, чтобы он ему не мешал вымещать свою обиду на сервере  :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Обиженный сотрудник IT просто удалит антивирус, чтобы он ему не мешал вымещать свою обиду на сервере


Ну если уж на то пошло, то будет веселей не заниматься стрельбой из пушек по воробьям удаляя антивирусы и другой софт,  а физически уничтожить бакапы и форматнуть винты  :lol:   А на вопрос Вы всеже не ответили...  :Sad:  будут предприняты какие либо действия чтоб антивирус был не подвержен риску быть выгруженным аналогичным способом как это делает  ICE ?

----------


## DVi

На сервере - вряд ли (по обозначенным выше причинам).
Про персональные продукты (интересует последняя релизная семерка) мне никто не дал информацию.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Обиженный сотрудник IT просто удалит антивирус, чтобы он ему не мешал вымещать свою обиду на сервере


Или, что более вероятно, вредитель внесет своего трояна в список исключений антивируса ... и мало кто догадается проводить периодический аудит исключений. Я как-то разбирал такой случай в своей практике ...

----------


## surok

У меня IceSword 1.22en не показывает содержимое папок с русскими названиями (про крякозябры я уже молчу). Это можно как-нибудь исправить?

----------


## XiTri

"не показывает содержимое папок с русскими названиями"
ну пользуйте Rootkit Unhooker, он понимает русский

и GMER понимает русские названия файлов-папок.
http://gmer.net/gmer.zip
Только что проверил

----------


## 4r0

*IceSword 1.22* - при запуске на Windows XP Pro SP2 x64 вылетает. Дамп памяти: http://shareua.com/get_file/b67629/2929571

Эта полезная прога не работает на 64-битных ОСях?

----------


## Vagon

Тебе надо в Помогите

----------


## 4r0

> Тебе надо в Помогите


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=46379 - молчат борцы с вредоносами, значит всё чисто...

У кого-нибудь ещё есть проблемы с IceSword на 64-битных ОС, или это только у меня?..

----------


## byura

IceSword не запускается пишет ошибки :
1: "Initialize failed, error code: 1."
система Vista стоит KIS и Outpost 
что делать?

----------


## Гриша

Запускаете по правой кнопке от имени админа?

----------


## byura

> Запускаете по правой кнопке от имени админа?


да конечно
хоть по правой хоть по левой ,результат один
Initialize failed, error code: 1
пробовал отключать KIS и Outpost результат тот же


на другом компе с Win XP все работает

----------


## Гриша

Попробуйте этот IceSword

----------


## byura

Гриша



> Попробуйте этот IceSword


попробовал неидет,видимо пока под Vista неработает

----------


## Гриша

Это версия для Vista, у вас 32 или 64 бита?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## byura

Виста обычная 32бита хоум премиум

----------


## Гриша

> хоть по правой хоть по левой ,результат один


Еще раз этот момент: правая кнопка, "запуск от имени", выбрать админа, делали так?

----------


## Surfer

*byura*, и не будет, работало на висте без сервиспаков, далее никак.

----------


## byura

> и не будет, работало на висте без сервиспаков, далее никак.


я так и понял ждем обновление для висты

----------


## Surfer

*byura*, вряд ли, проект заброшен.

----------

